# Skid steer or Plow operator wanted SE MN



## Rat_Power_78 (Sep 16, 2008)

Looking to hire a skid steer operator or plow operator for the fast-approaching winter season. Experience required. Valid drivers license required. Located in Austin, MN. Message me here if interested.


----------

